
ZeroNet – Decentralized websites using Bitcoin crypto and BitTorrent network - edward
https://github.com/HelloZeroNet/ZeroNet
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11210590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11210590)

